# Nibs,Nibs,Nibs



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 23, 2011)

As most know by now Lou Metcalf (DCBluesman) owner of Heritage Nibs has had some medical problems and also has been informed by his nib supplier that they are increasing his minimum order to 10,000 per style and size. Lou and I were working on a partnership for nibs from a different supplier just before his stroke. I've stayed in contact with him through out the last 6 months and as of now he is doing much better and has gone back to work, but is not ready to rejoin us. I have spoken to him and I am going forward with what we both were going to do by myself. I hope to have some news on nibs within the next two weeks. I will try to keep all updated. Working with some of these European companies takes time and I just re instituted dialog with them two weeks ago and hopefully will be placing an order soon. I'm working with two manufactures in Europe tring to get the right size's and of course the best prices but they have their prices and mimimums written in stone.


----------



## philb (Jun 23, 2011)

Good to here he's doing well. 

And of course let us no any information on new Nibs!! Some nice fine and medium nibs for the Jr. series would be great!!


----------



## mick (Jun 23, 2011)

Roy, it's good to hear that LOu is doing better. Hopefully he'll rejoin us soon.
I'm sure with things still in the dialog it's hard to say but will these nibs continue to have Lou's custom logo...or possible a new one reflecting your participation?


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm glad he is better! I know his condition was serious.

AND...for the record....It would be hard for Lou to pick a better partner!

I look forward to the press release


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 23, 2011)

Still up in the air but will not be the Heraitage logo could be the name of the nib company or private labled mabe "BELLA". 





mick said:


> Roy, it's good to hear that LOu is doing better. Hopefully he'll rejoin us soon.
> I'm sure with things still in the dialog it's hard to say but will these nibs continue to have Lou's custom logo...or possible a new one reflecting your participation?


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 23, 2011)

10000?!?!?! Yikes. 

I'm glad to hear he's doing better, and look forward to you guys bringing us something good!


----------



## simomatra (Jun 23, 2011)

Good to hear Lou is much better.

Look forward to the press release


----------



## CSue (Jun 23, 2011)

I missed the news about Lou. I'm sure glad he is doing better.  

And thanks for the nib update.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 24, 2011)

Good news hearing Lou is better and back to work. Will be looking forward to seeing what kind of nibs you come up with Roy. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## johncrane (Jun 24, 2011)

Good 2 here our old mate is ok! good luck with the nibs Roy!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Don, most of the nib manufacturers require at least 1,000 of a style and  size per order so this will require a substantial cash outlay to have fine, medium and broad in both sizes could not imagine 10,000, it's gotten to the point that they only want the big boys and thats their way to eliminate us little guys.    





DurocShark said:


> 10000?!?!?! Yikes.
> 
> I'm glad to hear he's doing better, and look forward to you guys bringing us something good!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 24, 2011)

I can see a grand, but 10 grand is just insane. 

I talked to a clip maker a couple years ago, and they wanted 500 minimum even for their "stock" parts. I can't imagine 20 times that.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 24, 2011)

Getting any gold? or just steel?


----------



## soligen (Jun 24, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> Getting any gold? or just steel?


 
Just the thought of 10,000 gold .... Ouch


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bruce will have gold if this works out but at a later date.





BRobbins629 said:


> Getting any gold? or just steel?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 30, 2011)

Just a quick update, one of the nib manufacturers is ending it's physical year today, and promised to have prices to me by July 2nd.When they do I will place an order with one of them and announce who I've gone with.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 30, 2011)

CSue said:


> I missed the news about Lou. I'm sure glad he is doing better.
> 
> And thanks for the nib update.



Ditto.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome news Roy!! :highfive:


----------

